# Switching from Royal Purple to Amsoil



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So its not quit purple anymore more of a dark dark brown. I don't see hardly any metal in it and no burnt smell either but it was getting notchy again so I decided to change.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well? How did it go? How does the shifting feel? How long did you have the RP fluid in there for?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't leave us hanging man! Review it lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I had Royal Purple in for about 12,000 miles or about one year no complaints other than just recently since it's gotten cold it been notchiness like before. I e I'll review after I put about 1000 miles on it which will be thus week has I'm travel ing to the other side of Texas lol.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I had Royal Purple in for about 12,000 miles or about one year no complaints other than just recently since it's gotten cold it been notchiness like before. I e I'll review after I put about 1000 miles on it which will be thus week has I'm travel ing to the other side of Texas lol.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Notchy by 12k is what my buddy Daniel noted as well, although I think he only went 9k on his RP fluid. His didn't look very good either...










The Amsoil fluid should be good for at least 40k, and it will come out looking a whole lot better than that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine still had tint of purple I'm sending it off to see how much metal is inside if that's possible. 
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------

